# Freezing Okra



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Can someone give me some hints on freezing okra? A friend has giving me 3 Walmart bags full. He planted it whenever his wife was healthy, but she's had back problems and can't do anything with it.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wash it, let it dry and then cut it up for frying,then I put it in food saver bag and vacuum sealed it. We are eating 2012 okra right now. If you vacuum seal it...it will last forever..lol 

I also canned okra and tomatoes, my dad took some and made pickled okra.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I keep an ice cream tub of seasoned cormeal in the freezer. As harvested, cut and place in tub. Shake to coat. Take out okra as needed for frying.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I sun dry mine on cookie sheets. I can fit about 4 pounds of dried okra in a quart jar. It is great for soups.


----------



## mjg1006 (Sep 19, 2013)

I realize that what I do is NOT recommended practice, my parents did it before me and I have used this method forever! I wash and make sure the okra is very well dried off...no moisture. I then pack it whole in freezer bags, remove as much air as possible, and seal. When I am ready to fry okra, I run warm water on frozen pods just enough to separate them. I slice, batter and fry them until very crisp. The okra is basically still frozen when it goes in the pan. No mushy, slimy okra! It is just the way I do it, maybe not for everybody!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

mjg1006 said:


> I realize that what I do is NOT recommended practice, my parents did it before me and I have used this method forever! I wash and make sure the okra is very well dried off...no moisture. I then pack it whole in freezer bags, remove as much air as possible, and seal. When I am ready to fry okra, I run warm water on frozen pods just enough to separate them. I slice, batter and fry them until very crisp. The okra is basically still frozen when it goes in the pan. No mushy, slimy okra! It is just the way I do it, maybe not for everybody!


Sounds like an easy and good way to me....why would it not be recommended....


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. They've been a big help.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

I steam mine and dry on a towel then freeze. Great in casseroles and stews. Other than that I pickle it.


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

Bountiful Ranch said:


> I steam mine and dry on a towel then freeze. Great in casseroles and stews. Other than that I pickle it.


I have some okra pods that are over 6" long, will this work? I picked some last week, can I still do this?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I ate some dried okra. Was pretty good. Seasoned somehow.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

TexasAggie said:


> I have some okra pods that are over 6" long, will this work? I picked some last week, can I still do this?


Pods that big usually aren't recommended for eating as they are so hard and dry it's like chewing rocks even after cooking.  Good for saving seed from for next year.


----------



## JessieGirl (Sep 15, 2004)

mrs whodunit said:


> I ate some dried okra. Was pretty good. Seasoned somehow.


Yes we've done this! They are delicious!! Slice okra and soak in a salt water brine. Then dry in dehydrator until crispy. Sooooo good :thumb:


----------

